# I am back



## PropsPupMikel (Jun 5, 2008)

Well I am not a new person, but I am finally back. Life has been crazy and taken some major changes, but I am back to ask questions and learn more.

Mike


----------



## gafftaper (Jun 6, 2008)

Welcome back Mike, it's been a while. Done anything cool while you've been gone?


----------



## PropsPupMikel (Jun 6, 2008)

um...still working at the same theater, but otherwise just trying to finish my degree. I am working on some designs for props for our up-coming Samson and Delilah, and of course, stilll working on inventory and storage. It never ends


----------



## rosabelle334 (Jun 6, 2008)

Hey, i'm pretty new here, so I probably haven't met you before. ^.^ You can call me Rosa, I have a post somewhere here in the new members board too.


----------



## Spikesgirl (Jun 7, 2008)

Hi, Mike. 

I've just started hanging around here a few months ago, but if you ever want to chat props, let me know. Among other theater things, I love doing props. Spent all day yesterday looking at various thrift stores for appropriate sheets, a coffee table, hand luggage, etc. I prefer making props, but when in Roma...


----------



## PropsPupMikel (Jun 7, 2008)

wow...like I feel welcomed back, this is better then some of the drama people I have to talk to in real life....Thanks everybody


----------



## icewolf08 (Jun 7, 2008)

PropsPupMikel said:


> wow...like I feel welcomed back, this is better then some of the drama people I have to talk to in real life....Thanks everybody



Well... once you get to know us....

You'll fit right in and never leave


----------



## Hughesie (Jun 9, 2008)

Welcome back mikel,

nothing much has changed (apart from many more helpful threads)

and the off topic section remains the buzzing hive of activity of an off topic nature that it was when you left

_although i haven't seen any member recruiting drivers or hughesie vs charc comps_

then again maybe things have changed


----------

